# Would Windows 8 able to run on TouchPad?



## Crushader (Aug 29, 2011)

As the title says, just wondering since consumer preview just came out


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

The TouchPad is not Intel 32 or 64 bit, so no. I thought people had more common sense about what works on what. Also, it is highly improbable that Microshaft would release the ARM version of Windows 8 to consumers. Releasing Windows 8 for the HP TouchPad would be considered warez since it is not licensed to run on it. But I wouldn't know anything about warez, not that i crack stuff or anything.


----------



## injvstice (Mar 2, 2012)

Microsoft requires the arm tablets to be made to their requirements, specifically for the purpose of running Windows on ARM. So no, the touchpad was created way before anything about Win on ARM was known, and the chances that it would fit MS requirements for an ARm tablet are zero.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

There's already been topics about this on here and also on xda. The answer is no.

When you have a question like this, just do the following check:

"Is the source of this OS open?"

if yes:
Then it might be ported, feel free to ask if it has already not been asked.
else:
No, please don't ask everyone.


----------



## Crushader (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry my bad, not very savvy about these, thanks for answering guys


----------



## cerps (Oct 3, 2011)

yarly said:


> There's already been topics about this on here and also on xda. The answer is no.
> 
> When you have a question like this, just do the following check:
> 
> ...


Not trying to start an argument, just an honest question. I could be mistaken but Windows Phone 7 is not open sourced and has been ported to run on the HTC HD2. Would WP7 on the HD2 then be considered illegal and warez?


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

IMO, yes. Microshaft did not license the manufacturer or anyone to install WP7 on the HD2.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

cerps said:


> IMO, yes. Microshaft did not license the manufacturer or anyone to install WP7 on the HD2.


It was also a windows phone to begin with (windows 6.5) and had similar hardware to other windows phones.

Although I will give you all the fact windows was ported, regardless of similarities.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Please see:
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1317752

AND

http://www.winrumors...uchpad-devices/

There IS a possiblity it could happen.... be optimistic


----------



## Fryguy101 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> Please see:
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1317752
> 
> AND
> ...


Thinking about it, if you were Microsoft and you felt your new product was pretty good, and wanted to get both goodwill AND gobs of free word of mouth advertising about it, releasing a Win8-for-HP-Touchpad would be BRILLIANT. You get tons of geeks who know what they're doing putting it on their devices, trying it out, telling their friends, showing off the capabilities of their newest operating system, a nice install-base boost right off the bat... and the only downside is that a discontinued product with a relatively limited number of examples gets your product for free. If I were Microsoft, I'd chalk up the possible 'lost sales' up as a marketing cost, and you'd instantly have hundreds of thousands (if not millions) of capable and attractive Win8 tablets out there and being shown off to friends and family...


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow there is some serious dreaming going on in this thread.

Also those old stories from October were rumors and most likely referred to a new device that HP was pondering creating which would almost certainly have different hardware.

Do people really expect HP and Microsoft to push out a free OTA full OS update for Windows 8 on a dead device that HP already took a huge loss on?


----------



## Fryguy101 (Oct 14, 2011)

Motoki said:


> Wow there is some serious dreaming going on in this thread.
> 
> Also those old stories from October were rumors and most likely referred to a new device that HP was pondering creating which would almost certainly have different hardware.
> 
> Do people really expect HP and Microsoft to push out a free OTA full OS update for Windows 8 on a dead device that HP already took a huge loss on?


No, but MS (with HP's blessing) offering an (optional) install ISO specifically built for the Touchpad?

OTA would mean the non-technical people with one would end up with an entirely new OS (and probably lost files). Optional sideload would mean you have a free army of evangelists who install it themselves.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

And, also, it's NOT rumored, but true that HP is working on a Win8 Tablet...... so honestly, it could be reality


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

I think you guys are confusing the HP TouchPad with another Windows based tablet that HP said is being worked on. As for the argument of the HD2 originally being a Windows phone, that is incorrect. It is based off of Windows Mobile which is not Windows Phone 7. Microshaft didn't offer WP7 as an upgrade to HD2 users, so it's still warez.
Let's say that a group of people are working on porting Windows 8 to the HP TouchPad and that they actually succeed. It would basically stop there since releasing any binaries would immediately categorize it as warez. The only way it would be legally possible is if they release notes/instructions for how to get Windows 8 working on the TouchPad *WITHOUT* providing any copyright code. Getting the files would be your own responsibility and not theirs. Legal for them, illegal for you.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

gamer765 said:


> It was also a windows phone to begin with* (windows 6.5) *and had similar hardware to other windows phones.
> 
> Although I will give you all the fact windows was ported, regardless of similarities.


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

Fryguy101 said:


> You get tons of geeks who know what they're doing putting it on their devices, trying it out, telling their friends, showing off the capabilities of their newest operating system, a nice install-base boost right off the bat... and the only downside is that a discontinued product with a relatively limited number of examples gets your product for free. If I were Microsoft, I'd chalk up the possible 'lost sales' up as a marketing cost, and you'd instantly have hundreds of thousands (if not millions) of capable and attractive Win8 tablets out there and being shown off to friends and family...


Or,

You get tons of freaks who actually don't know what they're doing putting it on their (by then almost 2 years old) devices, trying it out, turns out slow as hell, telling their friends how crappy it is, showing off the capabilities of their newest operating system in the worst possible way, a nice hell-base yelling right off the bat...while not making a single dime profit for the company.

Nice move.


----------



## Fryguy101 (Oct 14, 2011)

HY-rowi said:


> Or,
> 
> You get tons of freaks who actually don't know what they're doing putting it on their (by then almost 2 years old) devices, trying it out, turns out slow as hell, telling their friends how crappy it is, showing off the capabilities of their newest operating system in the worst possible way, a nice hell-base yelling right off the bat...while not making a single dime profit for the company.
> 
> Nice move.


Hence why Microsoft would, you know, test it first. If it would be slow, no release...


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes well Microsoft could also give me a million dollars. It would be great PR. I'd tell all my friends. Somehow though I am not holding my breath.


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

I guess, with a hell lot of work and availability of Windows 8 tablets with similiar hardware, illegal port could happen. But i don't think that it would really be worth it: no software, etc... Better to put all that work elseware.


----------



## Mgamerz (Feb 15, 2012)

No, microsoft windows is closed source and is copyright so tampering with it without their permission is illegal. There will be some exceptions foe OEMs I bet.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix 4G using Tapatalk on AT&T, the company that disappoints me so much that I have to use my tapatalk signature to tell everyone


----------



## xtrema (Feb 25, 2012)

Fryguy101 said:


> Hence why Microsoft would, you know, test it first. If it would be slow, no release...


Why waste resources on it? They can barely deliver gold code on time before this Christmas rush.

Although it would be nice to have it, instead of buying another tablet to test drive it..Sent from HP Touchpad with Tapatalk


----------



## shanetastic (Feb 18, 2012)

Motoki said:


> Yes well Microsoft could also give me a million dollars. It would be great PR. I'd tell all my friends. Somehow though I am not holding my breath.


That really happens! Just the other day I got an email saying that Bill Gates was going to give me thousands of dollars if I forwarded it on to ten friends...


----------



## goggles8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Mgamerz said:


> No, microsoft windows is closed source and is copyright so tampering with it without their permission is illegal. There will be some exceptions foe OEMs I bet.


What does it being closed source have to do with anything? Do you the source needs altering to run on different devices? No. And how would putting windows on the TP be "tampering" in any way?

Most if not all of the hardware in the TP either has or will have a windows driver once windows 8 comes out (an official driver written by the manufacturer). Putting these together is not a difficult task. You don't compile drivers into the kernel like in Linux so why would you need the source?


----------

